
Has Augmented Reality Pioneer Magic Leap Fallen Off a Cliff? - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/why-augmented-reality-pioneer-magic-leap-may-have-fallen-a-cliff-1158441
======
ohiovr
Every 14 or so years someone comes out with the one true 3D vision that fades
about as fast as it came. They always forget the lesson: no one likes the
glasses.

